# Kernville



## hoosker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am going to Kernville next week and I'm considering taking one of my bikes. What is the road bike scene like around their? I will be staying in Kernville and looking to ride from where I am staying. Is it any good around there? Any route suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Been there many times, but only did a little road biking. Around the lake is about 36 miles - should be a pretty decent ride, if it's not a busy weekend.

But beware - Sierra Way, between Kernville and South Fork, is closed until Mem. Day. Don't know if bikes are allowed through. Unfortunately, this is the nicest part of the lake circumnavigation.

Other routes that might be good: up 155 at least to Greenhorn (this is a big climb), north on Kern River Hwy to Johnsondale or further, north on 178 over Walker Pass (note that this is high desert country), south to Isabella and up Caliente-Bodfish Rd and then Walker Basin Rd - as far as you'd like to go (this is great in the spring, but lots of climbing.

Most of the routes above are out and backs.


----------

